# DEF/adblue Extraction and Refill



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

I was going through the TSBs and found two related to DEF:
1) http://www.bmwtis.com/tsb/bulletins/bulletin_graphic_temp/b160109g.htm
2) http://www.bmwtis.com/tsb/bulletins/bulletin_graphic_temp/B041409g.htm
:thumbup:
Also this one http://www.bmwtis.com/tsb/bulletins/bulletin_graphic_temp/B000408g.htm ; talks about fuel filter change.
"Other 335d maintenance items:
* The ventilation system microfilter must be replaced at every 2nd engine oil change.
* The diesel engine fuel filter must be replaced at every 3rd engine oil change.
* The diesel engine fuel filter must be replaced at every 3rd engine oil change on vehicles thru 2/09 production; but at every 2nd engine oil change on vehicles built as of 3/09"


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info
LM


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

Hmm, why did the interval change for replacing fuel filter? Did they switch to a smaller fuel filter after 2/09 production?


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

Good finds.
The 2nd TSB says that the DEF extraction unit is $300. The DEF fill unit is $328. I wonder how much it's going to cost people to drain and fill DEF once the owner has to pay for it.

When I last had my car at the dealer for service I think I was told that the E70 has an extra NOx sensor to judge effectiveness of the SCR system, but that the E90 does not have the extra sensor. I did not ask if either car throws a code when running on old DEF that has become ineffective.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

if it comes down to my own change of DEF, I'll let it run till the minimum (empty) and fill it with regular ports.


----------

